# Multiplex/Plywood



## Cave-dweller (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello,

I've noticed that a high-grade plywood material known as "multiplex" is a standard for making wood (but non-solid-wood) slingshots. I want to purcahse some of this material but I live in Ireland and when I do google searches such as "multiplex plywood + ireland" etc I get no results. Perhaps it's called something else here. I don't know.I have researched the companies that supply plywood etc but cannot find anything referred to as "multiplex".As far as I can see, the only plywood available here is pretty low grade with a low ply to thickness ratio.

Anyway, what I want to know is what generally qualifies as being "multiplex" in terms of the number of plys in any given thickness, for example, a 12mm (0.5") or 18mm (0.75") sheet? Are there any Irish members out there who have located an Irish supplier of this material?


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Multiplex is normally a hard wood plywood, with many layers. You will usually find it in Baltic Birch.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Dan is correct!!! It is also listed as "furniture grade" or "high grade". You can find cheaper versions sometimes but it will not be as dense because it is filled with many voids.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> Dan is correct!!! It is also listed as "furniture grade" or "high grade". You can find cheaper versions sometimes but it will not be as dense because it is filled with many voids.


So that cheaper type is something you "Wood a Void?".....lol


----------



## Cave-dweller (Apr 11, 2011)

Devoman said:


> Dan is correct!!! It is also listed as "furniture grade" or "high grade". You can find cheaper versions sometimes but it will not be as dense because it is filled with many voids.


So that cheaper type is something you "Wood a Void?".....lol
[/quote]

Ha Ha!

I notice you call yourself Devoman. Are you a Devotee of the band Devo?


----------

